# Whos on guard at the Cook this weekend



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

I've lost my roster :shock: So whos on duty today and tomorrow to keep the stinkers at bay


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

That would be OMATS (Leigh) and myself....sigh....see Trip Reports for more of nothing

:?


----------

